# Wanted - HKS V-Cam



## McGarryR32 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi folks,

Looking for HKS vcam preferably in the UK, 2nd hand even ?

Also would anyone be able to tell me if wossner pistons would work with the step 2 ?


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

For info...RB Motorspirt have their own VCam system...that's available of the shelf with them 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------

